# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C >  دستورات خواندن از پورت usb

## زینب حسینی

با سلام
من با یه برد arm کار میکنم که پورت سریالش رو به usb کامپیوتر وصل میکنم می خواسم بدونم با چه دستوری در ++visual c می تونم از پورت کامپیوترم که به سریال برد متصل شده اطلاعات رو بگیرن منون

----------


## mohamad.zakery

به راحتی میشه
اینم یک نمونه:
http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/...-library-for-C

----------


## زینب حسینی

ببخشید 
آیا برای استفاده از توابع خواندن ونوشتن در پورت نیاز به کتابخانه خاصی هست که باید روی ویژوال سی نصب بشه؟
ممنون

----------


## mohamad.zakery

نه
تمام هدرها از هدرهای ویندوز هستن!!!
شما از WinApi استفاده می کنید

----------


## زینب حسینی

ببخشید activex رو چجوری میشه در toolbox ویژوال استادیو سی نصب کرد؟

----------


## #target

برد شما همراه خودش هیچ نرم افزار و فایل و SDK نداده 
این چیزی که بالا گفتن پورت سریال و شما میگی USB . یو اس بی با سریال فرق میکنه

----------


## mohamad.zakery

دوست من
پوزت سربال میشه از طریق usb وصل بشه

فقط باید درایور دستگاه نصب باشه!!!!!!!!!
اونجا شما میتونی اطلاعات به صورت سربال از طریق usb دیتا منتقل کنی!!!




> این چیزی که بالا گفتن پورت سریال و شما میگی USB . یو اس بی با سریال فرق میکنه


دوست من اطلاع نداری بجای رد کردن بپرس!!!!

----------


## زینب حسینی

درسته سریال
من با ماژول دوربینی که روی این بردم هست یه عکس گرفتم که این عکس در RAM ذخیره میشه می خواسم این عکس رو با استفاده از پورت سریال و توسط دستورات ویژوال سی روی لب تاپ نمایش بدم ولی توی نت فقط با #C کد پیدا کردم اگه امکانش هست راهنمایی بفرمایید
یه سوال دیگه اینکه برای اینکار نیاز به پروگرم کردن برد هست؟
ممنون

----------


## #target

> پوزت سربال میشه از طریق usb وصل بشه
>  فقط باید درایور دستگاه نصب باشه!!!!!!!!!


منم منظورم همین بود . پورت USB بستگی به وسیله ای که بهش وصله داره (البته UserMode ) . اینجا سریال بهش وصل کنی پورت سریال رو بعوان فایل باز میشه !!!!
من ی لحظه فکر کردم USB مستقیم خالی گفته !

----------


## behnam77

*کتاب های کمیاب آموزش کار با پورت usb

http://packbook.ir/%d9%85%d8%ac%d9%8...d8%aa-usb.html
*

----------

